# R100 - 2010



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

According to R100 website it will be coming back to Saginaw in 2010!

I couldn't make it last year but I know 100% I'll be there this time!

8/7/10 - 8/8/10

http://www.r100.org/Schedule/default.aspx?E=


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Gonna be a few of us from another website attending together. Hoyt_em from here will be in the crew as well.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

I'm sure my buddies and I will be there again this year....it's always a good time despite the crowds!


----------



## KMR1984 (Nov 13, 2009)

this is definitely a good time!!! if anyone has any doubts about going you should just forget about them and just go! it is a blast! alot of good friends made at this shoot! if you go you should look for the group having the most fun and that would be the group we will be in. :lol:


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Does anyone know how many people they'll allow to shoot in a group? Is 6 too many?


----------



## beenfarr (Dec 8, 2008)

autumnlovr said:


> Does anyone know how many people they'll allow to shoot in a group? Is 6 too many?



It's a fun shoot so I don't think they'll mind. As long as let you let smaller groups shoot through no one will care.

Ben


----------



## house (Mar 22, 2001)

beenfarr said:


> It's a fun shoot so I don't think they'll mind. As long as let you let smaller groups shoot through no one will care.
> 
> Ben


You going sling dinger? I would like to try and make it this year but we will have to see....


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Michihunter said:


> Gonna be a few of us from another website attending together. Hoyt_em from here will be in the crew as well.


 
Keep me posted...I really want to go shoot this one of these years... 

Hey whatcha got planned Feb 25-28th one of those days anyway ????? Probably the 27th :coolgleam


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Huntinggirl said:


> Keep me posted...I really want to go shoot this one of these years...
> 
> Hey whatcha got planned Feb 25-28th one of those days anyway ????? Probably the 27th :coolgleam


Not sure yet. Want to do the Outdoorama again? 

BTW- You met Jim(Hoyt_em) last year at the show if you recall. It'd be great to yhave you in the group.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Looks like I am going to make plans to get to this shoot.


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

autumnlovr said:


> Does anyone know how many people they'll allow to shoot in a group? Is 6 too many?


Lauren...are you interested in shooting it??
Just a typicl 3D shoot as many as want can shoot.....

Good Suggestion sling dinger....The bigger groups do try to let the smaller groups go ahead. 
http://www.r100.org/


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Michihunter said:


> Not sure yet. Want to do the Outdoorama again?
> 
> BTW- You met Jim(Hoyt_em) last year at the show if you recall. It'd be great to yhave you in the group.


 
Thats what I was aiming at yup...was hoping you didnt mind a tag along again....This Time I will make Sure Jim gets the pics of his son fishing...
:lol:

As for the shoot....are you all doing both days ?? Or gonna shoot it all at once? 

Sling Dinger (HI BEN), Scott etc same question to all....


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Huntinggirl said:


> Lauren...are you interested in shooting it??
> Just a typicl 3D shoot as many as want can shoot.....


If I can get enough practice in where my shoulders can handle it....YES!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Ack said:


> I'm sure my buddies and I will be there again this year....it's always a good time despite the crowds!


 
Maybe we'll be able to shoot together this year. I'll tell Lindsay to take it easy on you though


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Huntinggirl said:


> Thats what I was aiming at yup...was hoping you didnt mind a tag along again....This Time I will make Sure Jim gets the pics of his son fishing...
> :lol:
> 
> As for the shoot....are you all doing both days ?? Or gonna shoot it all at once?
> ...


Probably 50 each day. Last year they got a camp site for the weekend(I didn't make it) and as far as I know that's the plan this year as well. Maybe Hoyt_em will chime in on this and let us know the details.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Firefighter said:


> Maybe we'll be able to shoot together this year. I'll tell Lindsay to take it easy on you though


Sounds good to me....I'll mention it to MichiganBirdman! :coolgleam


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

bigcountrysg said:


> Looks like I am going to make plans to get to this shoot.


Hey BC...any ideas or plans who your gonna shoot with? 



autumnlovr said:


> If I can get enough practice in where my shoulders can handle it....YES!


Lauren...Get that bow out now... I her this is a great shoot and alot of fun !!! 



Michihunter said:


> Probably 50 each day. Last year they got a camp site for the weekend(I didn't make it) and as far as I know that's the plan this year as well. Maybe Hoyt_em will chime in on this and let us know the details.


 
Ted that was gonna be my next suggestion/question if we get a big nuff group...if we all wanted to camp for the weekend....


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Looks pretty cool,I think I will be making this one also.


----------



## beenfarr (Dec 8, 2008)

house said:


> You going sling dinger? I would like to try and make it this year but we will have to see....



I'd like to! My birthday is the 6th so it would be a nice getaway for me, from me! :lol: We shot all 100 in one day a few years ago. It was tough but fun.

Ben


----------



## Hoyt_em (Aug 2, 2008)

Michihunter said:


> Probably 50 each day. Last year they got a camp site for the weekend(I didn't make it) and as far as I know that's the plan this year as well. Maybe Hoyt_em will chime in on this and let us know the details.


 
We camped down the road...they were more than cordial to us, rates were fair to boot. 

The campground was called...LAKE OF THE DREAMS. Its located about 10 miles west of the SFS club grounds. There is camping on the grounds (rustic, and NO fires)

We are intending to go the same way this year, only form the sounds of it, we will have a "few" (loosely used) more people with us.

SFS did a fantastic job, the club property works very well for this shoot. For the R100 people to go back there says a few things...the grounds works for them, the number of shooters attending, and the staffing at the club is excellent. Typically from what my understanding is, the R100 people tend to move the shoot around after two years.



To those who asked the target quantities and group sizes...


We did 50 targets a day, I suppose if you got there right at daybreak you could pull off the full 100 and finish by dark. The flow was pretty good, and not really any jam ups to speak of. We had a group of six, and let a couple smaller groups pass. Some of what helped us was there were several targets that had stakes a few yards away...simply shot one stake and moved to the next one and shot...effectively taking care of two targets at once. This prevented anykind of log jam.


----------

